# Hurricane Ida - 08/2021



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Amtrak Advisory | Service to from New Orleans Canceled due to Forecasted Hurricane Ida







www.amtrak.com







> Sunset Limited: Effective today (August 27), Train 2 from Los Angeles will terminate in San Antonio instead of New Orleans. It will originate in San Antonio on Sunday (August 31) as Train 1 to return to Los Angeles. No substitute transportation is available between New Orleans and San Antonio.
> 
> Crescent: Effective Saturday (August 28), Train 19 from New York will terminate in Atlanta instead of New Orleans and Train 20 will originate in Atlanta to return to New York. No substitute transportation is available between New Orleans and Atlanta.
> 
> City of New Orleans: Effective Saturday (August 28), Train 58 is likely to originate in Memphis instead of New Orleans and Train 59 is likely to terminate in Memphis to return to Chicago. No substitute transportation is available between New Orleans and Memphis.


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm currently in the Lounge in Chicago. For the past hour and a half or so the staff has been making announcements requesting passengers going south of Memphis come to the front desk. I passed by when I was grabbing my bags about 30 minutes ago and they were in the process of talking with those going south of Memphis.


----------



## Sidney (Aug 27, 2021)

Acela150 said:


> I'm currently in the Lounge in Chicago. For the past hour and a half or so the staff has been making announcements requesting passengers going south of Memphis come to the front desk. I passed by when I was grabbing my bags about 30 minutes ago and they were in the process of talking with those going south of Memphis.


I am on a railpass with a New Orleans stop. After talking to an angent I amended my pass. .


----------



## cassie225 (Aug 28, 2021)

We are expected to get hit really hard here in Louisiana, I’m in Baton Rouge, 65 miles from NO and we are dead in Ida bullseye. We will try to ride it out here, but a lot of my friends headed to Dallas


----------



## Qapla (Aug 28, 2021)

We decided to ride Ida out in Florida ... but then, we live in Florida

Please stay safe


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 29, 2021)

According to Amtrak, the Crescent will now terminate in Atlanta; CONO will only go as far as MEM, and the SL will terminate at SAS. According to the Amtrak website service alerts... this is what they have posted. My guess is that the duration of these changes will depend on the storm passing and any damage to infrastructure. If anyone gets further info please share. Also wondering how long service was disrupted after Katrina?

Amtrak notice: 
Service to and from New Orleans Canceled due to Forecasted Hurricane Ida
Sunday, August 29, 2021 10:00 AM ET

Sunset Limited, Crescent and City of New Orleans trains affected

The forecasted landfall of what is expected to be Hurricane Ida is leading Amtrak to temporarily suspend service to and from New Orleans.

Sunset Limited: Effective Friday (August 27), Train 2 from Los Angeles will terminate in San Antonio instead of New Orleans. Train 1 will originate in San Antonio on Sunday (August 29) and Tuesday (August 31) as to return to Los Angeles. No substitute transportation is available between New Orleans and San Antonio.

Crescent: Effective Saturday (August 28), Train 19 from New York will terminate in Atlanta instead of New Orleans and Train 20 will originate in Atlanta to return to New York. No substitute transportation is available between New Orleans and Atlanta.

City of New Orleans: Effective Friday (August 27), Train 59 will terminate in Memphis instead of New Orleans. Train 58 will originate in Memphis on Saturday (August 28) and Sunday (August 29) instead of New Orleans. No substitute transportation is available between New Orleans and Memphis.


----------



## Rover (Aug 29, 2021)

Qapla said:


> We decided to ride Ida out in Florida ... but then, we live in Florida
> 
> Please stay safe



Ida is forecast to hit the industrial corridor between Baton Rouge and New Orleans, site of three key ports, petrochemical sites, and a nuclear power plant.









Intensifying Hurricane Ida a significant threat to key infrastructure » Yale Climate Connections


Ida is forecast to hit the industrial corridor between Baton Rouge and New Orleans, site of three key ports, petrochemical sites, and a nuclear power plant.




yaleclimateconnections.org
















> New Orleans’ impossible situation
> 
> A mandatory evacuation was issued for portions of New Orleans outside of their levee system on Friday, and a voluntary evacuation for inside the levee system. However, no mandatory evacuation was ordered for the city because officials judged there was insufficient time to set up contraflow, having all lanes of traffic converted to lead out of town.
> 
> Many have criticized this decision, but New Orleans found itself in an impossible situation: the city needs a full 72 hours to fully evacuate, and making reliable intensity forecasts that far in advance is very difficult. We will have to accept New Orleans’ vulnerability to major hurricanes unless tens of billions are spent to upgrade the city’s defenses to category 5 capability. As discussed in yesterday’s post, there is reason to be optimistic that New Orleans’ levee system will withstand Ida’s storm surge: The 7-11′ surge predicted for the city is below the maximum surge that Hurricane Isaac of 2012 brought.


----------



## flitcraft (Aug 29, 2021)

cassie225 said:


> We are expected to get hit really hard here in Louisiana, I’m in Baton Rouge, 65 miles from NO and we are dead in Ida bullseye. We will try to ride it out here, but a lot of my friends headed to Dallas



Stay safe, if you can! Hurricanes are no joke! We lived in New Orleans back in the early 80's and were lucky enough not to be around for Katrina, but I checked out our old house on Google Earth after Katrina--it had been pushed clear off its foundation, roof torn off, and a very large old pecan tree reduced to splinters.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2021)

cassie225 said:


> We are expected to get hit really hard here in Louisiana, I’m in Baton Rouge, 65 miles from NO and we are dead in Ida bullseye. We will try to ride it out here, but a lot of my friends headed to Dallas


Be safe!! The storm looks very scary (spoken by a lifelong Floridian).


----------



## Qapla (Aug 29, 2021)

Like Penny, having lived in a state that has endured many, many hurricanes during my lifetime (been here 60+ years) I can asure you that hurricanes are nothing to party about. Even the "small" ones are dangerous ... one this size truly is "*catastrophic*" !

Stay safe and get out of the way if you can - don't try to "ride it out"


----------



## Willbridge (Aug 29, 2021)

We should note that Amtrak's segmenting of the affected New Orleans routes appears to be a responsible action as compared to recently canceling entire trips of the _Coast Starlight _or everything west of Denver (including RNO<>EMY) on the _California Zephyr _for the CA fires and CO mudslides.


----------



## AmarilloByMornin (Aug 29, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Sunset Limited: Effective today (August 27), Train 2 from Los Angeles will terminate in San Antonio instead of New Orleans. It will originate in San Antonio on Sunday (August 31) as Train 1 to return to Los Angeles. No substitute transportation is available between New Orleans and San Antonio.



Thank you for posting this.

I didn't realize The SL had the equipment at SAS to do this but I suppose if the #2 terminates there, it's pretty easy for the #1 to originate there. I love passenger rail but rarely think about the logistics.


----------



## cassie225 (Aug 29, 2021)

This thing developed so quickly that before we knew it, it was here. We stayed and prepared, got generator to use, don’t like it though, will see what tomorrow brings. We have two neighbors that are alone and feel secure when my husband is here


----------



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2021)

cassie225 said:


> We are expected to get hit really hard here in Louisiana, I’m in Baton Rouge, 65 miles from NO and we are dead in Ida bullseye. We will try to ride it out here, but a lot of my friends headed to Dallas


are you OK? Have you lost power? ❤


----------



## Cal (Aug 29, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> According to Amtrak, the Crescent will now terminate in Atlanta; CONO will only go as far as MEM, and the SL will terminate at SAS. According to the Amtrak website service alerts... this is what they have posted. My guess is that the duration of these changes will depend on the storm passing and any damage to infrastructure. If anyone gets further info please share. Also wondering how long service was disrupted after Katrina?
> 
> Amtrak notice:
> Service to and from New Orleans Canceled due to Forecasted Hurricane Ida
> ...


This was posted in post #1.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 29, 2021)

Cal said:


> This was posted in post #1.


There are changes to the dates, I believe (on my phone right now so can’t easily compare my post with his).


----------



## cassie225 (Aug 29, 2021)

We are ok for now, still have power for now, but expecting outage, but they expect conditions to go downhill around 7 this evening


----------



## cassie225 (Aug 29, 2021)

Thanks for asking, wind picking up


----------



## Rover (Aug 30, 2021)

All of New Orleans without power after Entergy suffers 'catastrophic damage' 

No cell phone connectivity reported in N.O.


----------



## cassie225 (Aug 30, 2021)

We made it thru the night, waiting fir daylight to see the damage, no power at my house, but will hook up the generator today, it came at night so that was hairy and a little scary. So far only one death reported, I hope there are no more. My friends who stayed in NO without power, I wonder if all the area Ida hit is without power.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 30, 2021)

cassie225 said:


> We made it thru the night, waiting fir daylight to see the damage, no power at my house, but will hook up the generator today, it came at night so that was hairy and a little scary. So far only one death reported, I hope there are no more. My friends who stayed in NO without power, I wonder if all the area Ida hit is without power.


Glad you are OK ❤


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 30, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> Also wondering how long service was disrupted after Katrina?



16 years and counting for Sunset East...


----------



## jis (Aug 30, 2021)

JoeBas said:


> 16 years and counting for Sunset East...


That AFAICT was an acknowledgement of a mistake by Amtrak, in a stupidly opportunistic way. That is the reason why there is a distinct lack of enthusiasm in all involved to restore it. Sunset will probably never be extended back to Florida.


----------



## cassie225 (Aug 30, 2021)

Update on Ida in Baton Rouge, we got power back quickly, Ida made a jog and our neighboring parish got some of our hit, we got power back very quick for my area, our energy trucks, Entergy and Demco are rolling and on the job, all are pulling together for clean up, my cousin sister in law in New Orleans transformer went into the river, NO got it pretty bad I think


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 30, 2021)

cassie225 said:


> Update on Ida in Baton Rouge, we got power back quickly, Ida made a jog and our neighboring parish got some of our hit, we got power back very quick for my area, our energy trucks, Entergy and Demco are rolling and on the job, all are pulling together for clean up, my cousin sister in law in New Orleans transformer went into the river, NO got it pretty bad I think


I'm glad your area wasn't hit too hard. I have friends in Baton Rouge.

I'm looking at pictures of the damage in New Orleans as I will be down there in 6 weeks...if the trains are running. There was significant wind damage near the Hyatt Regency / Hyatt House which is where I'm currently booked. I haven't seen anything, yet, for the Garden District which I hope to visit on my short stay there (xferring from Crescent to CONO).


----------



## daybeers (Aug 30, 2021)

Sending thoughts to all in the storm's path, especially @cassie225. I'll be in NOLA in less than two weeks for a few nights after taking the Crescent, continuing on the CONO. I hope things will be okay. If I am able to go down, I hope to try to find some cause to help in while I'm there. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Cal (Aug 30, 2021)

JoeBas said:


> 16 years and counting for Sunset East...


That got a real good laugh out of me. Thank you


----------



## Rover (Aug 30, 2021)

Ida Updates: Neighboring states send assistance to Louisiana


The Latest on Hurricane Ida : JACKSON, Miss. — Mississippi Gov. Tate Reeves said Monday that state and local emergency responders conducted 20 rescues from flooded areas in the state’s three coastal counties.




apnews.com





The Nuclear Regulatory Commission says a nuclear power plant 25 miles west of New Orleans has declared an “unusual event″ — its lowest level of emergency — after the facility lost offsite electrical power.

The Waterford nuclear plant in Killona, La., had shut down protectively on Saturday in anticipation of Hurricane Ida. The plant has maintained safe shutdown conditions with power from emergency diesel generators, the nuclear agency said.









Hurricane Ida traps Louisianans, shatters the power grid


NEW ORLEANS (AP) — Rescuers in boats, helicopters and high-water trucks brought hundreds of people trapped by Hurricane Ida's floodwaters to safety Monday and utility repair crews rushed in, after the furious storm swamped the Louisiana coast and ravaged the electrical grid in the stifling...




apnews.com





More than 1 million customers in Louisiana and Mississippi — including all of New Orleans — were left without power as Ida, one of the most powerful hurricanes ever to hit the U.S. mainland, pushed through on Sunday and early Monday before weakening into a tropical storm.

Officials warned it could be weeks before the power grid is repaired.


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 31, 2021)

jis said:


> That AFAICT was an acknowledgement of a mistake by Amtrak, in a stupidly opportunistic way. That is the reason why there is a distinct lack of enthusiasm in all involved to restore it. Sunset will probably never be extended back to Florida.



Sorry, as an FSU grad living in Houston who would *love *to be able to take the train back to campus for games/etc, I'm still a wee bit bitter...


----------



## jis (Aug 31, 2021)

JoeBas said:


> Sorry, as an FSU grad living in Houston who would *love *to be able to take the train back to campus for games/etc, I'm still a wee bit bitter...


True. Everyone's personal needs cannot always be satisfied.


----------



## Rover (Aug 31, 2021)

Latest from the AP:









Ida's sweltering aftermath: No power, no water, no gasoline


NEW ORLEANS (AP) — Hundreds of thousands of Louisianans sweltered in the aftermath of Hurricane Ida on Tuesday with no electricity, no tap water, precious little gasoline and no clear idea of when things might improve.




apnews.com


----------



## tonys96 (Aug 31, 2021)

I have a nice in Morgan City. Trying now to contact her.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 31, 2021)

tonys96 said:


> I have a nice in Morgan City. Trying now to contact her.


Those poor folks, hoping for the Best for all Louisianians! ( lots of folks are moving to Texas just like after Katrina!)


----------



## saxman (Aug 31, 2021)

I can see the SSL not running for some time. The brunt of Ida damaged several cities just west of New Orleans along the US90 corridor. LaPlace, Morgan City, Houma to name a few, are flooded. I have no idea what the track conditions are. I'm sure BNSF is eager to get things back into service though. Luckily, the levy system for Orleans Parish have held up, so now its a matter of getting power restored.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 31, 2021)

Amtrak Advisory | Service to from New Orleans Canceled due to Forecasted Hurricane Ida







www.amtrak.com


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 31, 2021)

Per Amtrak.com right now, the Sunset is set to truncate in SAS for all LA departures through 9/3. The 9/5 departure is slated to go through to NOL as of this moment, with the consist returning, departing NOL 9/8. This can, of course, change. Yesterday the 9/3 LA departure and 9/6 NOL departure were still on, but they are now cancelled. With the electrical service situation in New Orleans, I wouldn't be optimistic about any service in the next two or three weeks, but Amtrak has not wholesale cancelled trains yet.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 31, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Per Amtrak.com right now, the Sunset is set to truncate in SAS for all LA departures through 9/3. The 9/5 departure is slated to go through to NOL as of this moment, with the consist returning, departing NOL 9/8. This can, of course, change. Yesterday the 9/3 LA departure and 9/6 NOL departure were still on, but they are now cancelled. With the electrical service situation in New Orleans, I wouldn't be optimistic about any service in the next two or three weeks, but Amtrak has not wholesale cancelled trains yet.











Entergy to New Orleans City Council: First power to city may come online as soon as Wednesday


The total blackout that’s engulfed New Orleans since Hurricane Ida hit could begin to lift — at least partially — by late Wednesday, Entergy New Orleans executives told members of




www.nola.com


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 31, 2021)

Well, that is at least a bit more optimistic than the report I saw on CNN a couple hours ago.


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 1, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Those poor folks, hoping for the Best for all Louisianians! ( lots of folks are moving to Texas just like after Katrina!)


They had minimal damage themselves, but pretty rough damage around them.


----------



## JoeBas (Sep 1, 2021)

Let's see if Amtrak uses this as an excuse to "truncate" the Sunset to SAS on a permanent basis.... IE, discontinue it and just have the Eagle. 

At least they might then have enough equipment for a sightseer on the Eagle.


----------



## frequentflyer (Sep 1, 2021)

JoeBas said:


> Let's see if Amtrak uses this as an excuse to "truncate" the Sunset to SAS on a permanent basis.... IE, discontinue it and just have the Eagle.
> 
> At least they might then have enough equipment for a sightseer on the Eagle.



You know somewhere in Amtrak's DC HQ this discussion is being made. For years there rumors of Amtrak wanting to have the Crescent end at Atlanta and not NOL. Or reroute to end at FTW in Texas. 

As regards the SL, what can be done to lower the costs of this route other than going Daily? One of the many ideas over the years is reroute from ELP-SAT to ELP-FTW. 

As Rahm Emmanuel stated, you never let a serious disaster go to waste...............................Sadly.


----------



## Cal (Sep 1, 2021)

JoeBas said:


> Let's see if Amtrak uses this as an excuse to "truncate" the Sunset to SAS on a permanent basis.... IE, discontinue it and just have the Eagle.
> 
> At least they might then have enough equipment for a sightseer on the Eagle.


But for Katrina the Sunset was the only route along that line and didn’t it have some severe problems? With this Theres still three trains that go to NOL. I don’t see it happening, but of course who knows what Amtrak is going to do


----------



## DCAKen (Sep 1, 2021)

I had tickets for the Crescent on Friday, along with a couple other friends, to head to New Orleans. We had reserved three roomettes using the "Buy One Get One" special a few months ago. We wisely decided to cancel this trip earlier this week. 

One friend decided to use his BOGO ticket at a later date, rescheduling for October. However, instead of going all the way to NO, he's getting off at ATL. The sleeper charge to ATL was much higher than the NO fare. 

We two others canceled out tickets yesterday, getting the full refund instead of the voucher minus 25%.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 1, 2021)

Best of luck to the folks stuck trudging through the aftermath of Hurricane Ida. I'll never forget what a cluster it was when Texas was snowed in and unable to get power and potable water running for a week or more. Hopefully you'll be in better shape soon.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 1, 2021)

Ida is up my way now, but not nearly as bad, of course. We are under a tornado watch the rest of the day/evening and will be getting flooding rains.
After helping my daughter this morning with the baby, I cleared her backyard of potential flying stuff. I'm now home in my partially underground apartment - no rivers or creeks nearby to worry about.

Took a nap and woke up just before a tornado warning was issued. It's up till 5:45, so about 25 more minutes. Hmm, maybe I'll go back to my nap.


----------



## west point (Sep 1, 2021)

Until New Orleans can get sufficient power Amtrak probably will not resume service. Capacity will increase in slow increments with the Mississippi river 400 foot +tower crossing being the last, ( 1 - 3 months ? ). Essential services will be the first however how quickly power lines to just those will be questionable.

I suspect that all the power crews that will descend on NOL will help. Hopefully enough high voltage qualified crews at will be able to restore service from the city's 200 Mw power plant to the needed essential services locations. Plant is operable but has no connections to any load.

How quickly substations can be restored is also a question. Last I heard large substation transformers have an 18 month order backlog. How any of the equipment is damaged as each piece will have to be inspected ! May depend if damaged with power still on or not. the the lattice work will have to be reconstructed. Another item will be how much spare equipment other utilities can spare. Hopefully other utilities keep more than a very small part in reserve ?

Ida's damage in the NE may preclude any equipment and manpower being sent for a couple weeks.


----------



## Rover (Sep 2, 2021)

NE weather holding #90 in PHL.



And

Cardinal Train 50 that departed Chicago (CHI) on 8/31 continues to hold in Trenton (TRE) due to severe weather conditions in the region.











Damaging Tornadoes, Flash Flooding from Ida's Remnants Rip Through Philly, New Jersey, New York | The Weather Channel


Here's the latest on dangerous tornadoes and deadly flooding spawned by the remnants of Hurricane Ida. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




weather.com


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 2, 2021)

If the only thing that might delay Amtrak service resumption is electricity, they’ve already shown how they can overcome that.





New Orleans, LA – Union Passenger Terminal (NOL) – Great American Stations


----------



## John Bredin (Sep 2, 2021)

Electricity for New Orleans station is one thing, electricity for all the railroad signals in the storm-affected zone is another.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 2, 2021)

John Bredin said:


> Electricity for New Orleans station is one thing, electricity for all the railroad signals in the storm-affected zone is another.


NS (Crescent) and UP (Sunset) are reporting their lines are open or about to be open. UP mentions using generators where needed (don't know if those are for signals/switches). I believe CN has the CONO line but I can't find any info from them. I don't know who controls the lines into the station.

Yes, I'm aware that just because the freight operations are open doesn't mean Amtrak can run on the lines.









Hurricane Ida Update







www.nscorp.com













Hurricane Ida - Update on Operations


Union Pacific Customer Announcement



www.up.com


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 2, 2021)

Amtrak Northeast @AmtrakNECAlerts 
Service Advisory Update: Due to severe weather with significant rainfall along the Northeast Corridor, all service between Philadelphia (PHL) and Boston (BOS) with an initial departure before 12 noon on Thursday, Sept. 2 is cancelled. For more assistance, call 800-USA-RAIL


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2021)

Newark NJ received over 7" (almost 9" for the day) of rain yesterday of which 6.3" came down in less than three hours.

EWR train station apparently had a foot or two of water on the tracks. Newark Airport lowest floor was flooded under several feet of crystal clear rain water. This is where all the checked baggage delivery belts are located. So basically all operations were shut down.

All of New York Subway lines were suspended. Since then service has resumed in a limited way on several lines.

Metro North is shut down system wide except the Southeast to Wassaic diesel service. Looks like it may be a while before Amtrak service is restored to Albany.

LIRR is partly shut down, but most major lines have sporadic service.

NJT is completely shut down except for its Atlantic City Service from Philly, which is gingerly splish splashing through partially water covered tracks in 30th St. Station.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 2, 2021)

We're starting to feel the effects of the remnants of Ida in the Maritimes now. Heaviest rain will be along New Brunswick's Bay of Fundy coast and through the Moncton area. VIA's 'Ocean' went through Moncton last evening....but there is no eastbound train today.


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2021)

Ida remnant is back upto Tropical Storm strength in terms of sustained wind speed. But it does not have a closed circulation anymore so is not designated as a tropical or post tropical storm.

Ida appears to be considerably over performing in the Northeast and the Maritime....

Meanwhile the developing monster Larry is expected to remain in mid Atlantic away from land as it curves right. MJO remains neutral in western Atlantic through early October at least.


----------



## lordsigma (Sep 2, 2021)

Entire NEC now closed for remainder of today as well as Springfield line and empire corridor between NYP and ALB. 91 and 97 will originate at Washington. 48 will turn as 49 at Albany - 448/449 will still run thru to Boston.


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2021)

This is pretty impressive ...









Video: Videos Show Flooded N.Y.C. Transit System


Across the city, New Yorkers documented the scene as flood waters overwhelmed buses and subways. Nearly every subway line in the city was shut down.




nyti.ms


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 2, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> Entire NEC now closed for remainder of today as well as Springfield line and empire corridor between NYP and ALB. 91 and 97 will originate at Washington. 48 will turn as 49 at Albany - 448/449 will still run thru to Boston.



Any info on 19/20 (e.g., WAS-ATL only)?

It would be interesting to see a long-distance train truncated at both ends due to the same storm.


----------



## flitcraft (Sep 2, 2021)

On the BBC World Service, they had a item about a BBC staffer on an Amtrak train between Washington and New York that got stranded at about 8 pm in New Jersey--describing the sound of the rain pouring over the train as like being in a car wash. Finally at 2 am, they announced to the passengers that the train was returning to DC. Sounds like she was lucky they didn't get all the way to NYC, though--terrible situation there with flooding and loss of life.


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2021)

Idon't think anyone had expected there to be a continuous string of Flash Flood Emergency stretching from Delaware to Connecticut in addition to moving window of Tornado Warnings from South Jersey to Long Island. Apparently there was at least one EF-3 Tornado in NJ which in itself is unheard of.

In the Edison - Metuchen stretch of the NEC there was a one hour period in which it received more than 5" of rain in a single hour! Of course Newark was not that far behind clocking in an hour of 3+ inches. The tracks in EWR rail station were covered by almost two feet of water at one time.


----------



## John819 (Sep 2, 2021)

I would venture to say that after the tracks are cleared and inspected there will be residual effects throughout the Labor Day weekend as equipment and crews will be out of position.


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2021)

Even airlines are shutting down operations in Newark today... perhaps due to lack of availability of staff who cannot get to the airport.









United suspends all Newark flights: What to do if you're flying through the NYC area right now - The Points Guy


United just suspended all Newark flights, as major flooding has disrupted airline operations at JFK, Newark and LaGuardia. Here's what to do if you're traveling through the NYC area right now.




thepointsguy.com


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2021)

jis said:


> Idon't think anyone had expected there to be a continuous string of Flash Flood Emergency stretching from Delaware to Connecticut in addition to moving window of Tornado Warnings from South Jersey to Long Island. Apparently there was at least one EF-4 Tornado in NJ which in itself is unheard of.
> 
> In the Edison - Metuchen stretch of the NEC there was a one hour period in which it received more than 5" of rain in a single hour! Of course Newark was not that far behind clocking in an hour of 3+ inches. The tracks in EWR rail station were covered by almost two feet of water at one time.


My Nephew, who lives in Teaneck, and is an Electrician for the State of New Jersey, has been on duty since Tuesday night as crews try to assess damage and make emergency repairs wherever possible.


----------



## PVD (Sep 2, 2021)

MNRR controls an important stretch of both ways out of NYC to the North, towards Albany, and towards Boston. They shut down. When they reopen, Amtrak can revisit the situation.


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2021)

PVD said:


> MNRR controls an important stretch of both ways out of NYC to the North, towards Albany, and towards Boston. They shut down. When they reopen, Amtrak can revisit the situation.


There is significant damage towards Albany. Much less so towards Boston. But yeah, it is upto whenever MNRR gets things up and running. I am sure they are not sitting around twiddling their thumbs. They are at least as interested as Amtrak to get things up and running again.


----------



## PVD (Sep 2, 2021)

jis said:


> Even airlines are shutting down operations in Newark today... perhaps due to lack of availability of staff who cannot get to the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if a bunch of flights that come in at night to be the first outs in the morning were cancelled or diverted also. Not sure if it's still the case, but they used to do a bunch of overnight maintenance at Newark, and I bet very little of that happened as well.


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2021)

PVD said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if a bunch of flights that come in at night to be the first outs in the morning were cancelled or diverted also. Not sure if it's still the case, but they used to do a bunch of overnight maintenance at Newark, and I bet very little of that happened as well.


I think most flights coming to EWR (or trying to do so) last evening were diverted, or so I hear. EWR was a hot mess last evening including evacuation of the tower due to Tornado Warning, and then flooding of passenger facilities, and approach roads leading to the terminal ramps.


----------



## PVD (Sep 2, 2021)

I heard on the news that JFK and Newark had ground stops, I don't remember what time that was. But anything that had already left, I'm sure was diverted. Teterboro, to the North of Newark had it runway under water this morning, they do a fair amount of business flights (not today)


----------



## lordsigma (Sep 2, 2021)

Looks like it may only be 97 now running out of WAS looks like 91 may have been canceled.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 2, 2021)

At least nine homes were destroyed by a tornado in Mullica Hill yesterday. That’s a small area—not even a designated town—in South Jersey, about 45 miles southwest of me.

We had the tornado warning in my town but were lucky and just got the thunderstorms and downpours.

It’s ironic that, after all the devastation yesterday, today's weather is the most beautiful it’s been in months—sunny and mid-70s, with a cool NNW breeze.


----------



## lordsigma (Sep 2, 2021)

Trogdor said:


> Any info on 19/20 (e.g., WAS-ATL only)?
> 
> It would be interesting to see a long-distance train truncated at both ends due to the same storm.


They terminated 20 at WAS looks like it’s turning at WAS for 19. Looks like it will be running.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 2, 2021)

Florida Power & Light 

Sent 750 power workers to the NO area to help with the outage repairs


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> They terminated 20 at WAS looks like it’s turning at WAS for 19. Looks like it will be running.


But only to Atlanta if so!


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> But only to Atlanta if so!


It is not everyday that a train is truncated at both ends of its run for the same Hurricane/TS/Depression!


----------



## PVD (Sep 2, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> At least nine homes were destroyed by a tornado in Mullica Hill yesterday. That’s a small area—not even a designated town—in South Jersey, about 45 miles southwest of me.
> 
> We had the tornado warning in my town but were lucky and just got the thunderstorms and downpours.
> 
> It’s ironic that, after all the devastation yesterday, today's weather is the most beautiful it’s been in months—sunny and mid-70s, with a cool NNW breeze.


I just watched a news report from there, and there were a bunch of other ones in other parts of NJ as well. Just saw a liven chopper shot of a house fire, but the streets in the area are so flooded, there is no way to get a fire truck in, in a while, it will b e gone.


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2021)

PVD said:


> I just watched a news report from there, and there were a bunch of other ones in other parts of NJ as well. Just saw a liven chopper shot of a house fire, but the streets in the area are so flooded, there is no way to get a fire truck in, in a while, it will b e gone.


Yup. In Manville.


----------



## joelkfla (Sep 2, 2021)

Swamped NJ Transit train:


----------



## John Bobinyec (Sep 2, 2021)

I sure hope this is a one of a kind situation and they didn't let the fleet get flooded like they did in Hurricane Sandy. In that case the traction motors were destroyed on many, many pieces of equipment.

jb


----------



## neroden (Sep 2, 2021)

jis said:


> Even airlines are shutting down operations in Newark today... perhaps due to lack of availability of staff who cannot get to the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terminal B was flooded. Gonna be some serious cleanup.

I haven't read an assessment of the track & signal damage to Amtrak, MTA, or NJT yet. So far it looks like the areas which were fortified after Sandy mostly did better, while other areas which are on higher ground, so not subject to storm surge, but still subject to flash flooding, did terribly. The exception is the Hudson Line; I don't like the riverbed location of that line at all, and I think in the long run we should restore the Upper Harlem Line because I doubt the Hudson Line is sustainable.


----------



## Cal (Sep 2, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> Entire NEC now closed for remainder of today as well as Springfield line and empire corridor between NYP and ALB. 91 and 97 will originate at Washington. 48 will turn as 49 at Albany - 448/449 will still run thru to Boston.


The only time the Surfline will have more trains than the NEC.


----------



## PVD (Sep 2, 2021)

my particular area did pretty well, but I wouldn't have to go far in any direction to see real problems, including fatalities.


----------



## Rover (Sep 2, 2021)

Gov. of New York calls for better preparedness following catastrophic floods -CNBC

Recap of flash flooding warnings...


----------



## chubbycat (Sep 3, 2021)

Any idea when City of New Orleans and Crescent will be restored?


----------



## cassie225 (Sep 3, 2021)

Looks like Ida wanted everyone in her path to get a taste of what she can bring. My daughter in NJ stranded at work all night, said roads were flooded and horrible Wednesday night. Be safe all y’all in her path. We watching the news and it looks bad. I wouldn’t have wanted to be on a train in Ida path


----------



## Qapla (Sep 3, 2021)

After Ida's destructive trek from the Gulf to NE ... look to see the name "Ida" retired from the list of hurricane names


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## lordsigma (Sep 3, 2021)

NEC back open today along with keystone and Springfield lines. The Empire corridor, which was the most significantly impacted and damaged line, remains suspended.


----------



## jis (Sep 3, 2021)

John Bobinyec said:


> I sure hope this is a one of a kind situation and they didn't let the fleet get flooded like they did in Hurricane Sandy. In that case the traction motors were destroyed on many, many pieces of equipment.
> 
> jb


No fleet was flooded this time. There were two individual trains that were stuck en route. No major damage to the trains. More damage to the tracks. 

NJT service was restored on the NEC, NJCL and Morris and Essex late afternoon yesterday (Sept 2). Several additional lines will get service restored today (Sep 3) while service will remain suspended on a few lines including the RVL where that train was stuck at the Bound Brook flood gates, until repairs are made to the tracks.









5 NJ Transit rail lines, light rail resume service in Ida’s aftermath


Several lines are still suspended.




www.nj.com


----------



## neroden (Sep 3, 2021)

chubbycat said:


> Any idea when City of New Orleans and Crescent will be restored?


Tracks are operating, but most of New Orleans still doesn't have power. I would not expect restoration until the power is consistently up in the entire neighborhood around New Orleans station, at least. Probably not until the whole of New Orleans has power, which is estimated at September 8th. Actually probably not for a few days after that, either; they have to make sure their employees have power and can get to work, too.


----------



## chubbycat (Sep 3, 2021)

neroden said:


> Tracks are operating, but most of New Orleans still doesn't have power. I would not expect restoration until the power is consistently up in the entire neighborhood around New Orleans station, at least. Probably not until the whole of New Orleans has power, which is estimated at September 8th. Actually probably not for a few days after that, either; they have to make sure their employees have power and can get to work, too.



Thanks! My reservation is for 9/25 from CHI to NOL.


----------



## jis (Sep 3, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> At least nine homes were destroyed by a tornado in Mullica Hill yesterday. That’s a small area—not even a designated town—in South Jersey, about 45 miles southwest of me.


That one has now been rated as an EF-3 by NWS. Of all the tornadoes that day this one was the most powerful one.


----------



## Chucks (Sep 3, 2021)

chubbycat said:


> Any idea when City of New Orleans and Crescent will be restored?


Not any time soon


----------



## John819 (Sep 3, 2021)

Apparently about 10 feet of mud on the Hudson Line. This will take a while to clear and to repair the tracks and (probably) power and signals.


----------



## neroden (Sep 3, 2021)

John819 said:


> Apparently about 10 feet of mud on the Hudson Line. This will take a while to clear and to repair the tracks and (probably) power and signals.


Probably going to be sending up a backhoe and some gondolas to move that. They're probably trying to find a place to move it now.


----------



## Oreius (Sep 3, 2021)

“After Ida's destructive trek from the Gulf to NE ... look to see the name "Ida" retired from the list of hurricane names

Grace possibly too! She hit Mexico as a Category 3..

“Grace? She passed away over thirty years ago!!

—Aunt Bethany in “National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation”


----------



## neroden (Sep 3, 2021)

Metro-North has a Flickr album up of some of the larger damage locations. Near Greystone station mudslides covered the tracks (they will need to remove some of that hillside above the retaining wall). The land washed out under the tracks near Dobbs Ferry (I can't tell, but it looks like this is adjacent to a small, old concrete culvert, and the water was too much so it went right around the culvert. Need a bigger culvert).









Metro-North Post-Ida Storm Damage


Metro-North crews work to restore service following the unprecedented rainfall associated with the remnants of Hurricane Ida.




www.flickr.com


----------



## Rover (Sep 3, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> View attachment 24215




*Power outage following Hurricane Ida resurfaces concerns about New Orleans energy company*

New Orleans and surrounding areas lost power when Hurricane Ida hit on Aug. 29 and may not get all of it back for weeks. Entergy has been on thin ice for a while, with growing concerns that they are not properly maintaining their systems to withstand natural disasters.

Washington Post


----------



## daybeers (Sep 3, 2021)

chubbycat said:


> Thanks! My reservation is for 9/25 from CHI to NOL.


Feel you, I'm coming on the Crescent on the 12th.


----------



## chubbycat (Sep 3, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Feel you, I'm coming on the Crescent on the 12th.



Good luck to both of us! I am on Crescent from NOL to NYP on 9/28


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 3, 2021)

Chucks said:


> Not any time soon


No reason why WAS to ATL (or BHM) can't be run. Amtrak does ATL when NS does track work south towards NOL and if they can't manage to handle trains in their home city of WAS, they need more help than even Biden can give them.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 3, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> No reason why WAS to ATL (or BHM) can't be run. Amtrak does ATL when NS does track work south towards NOL and if they can't manage to handle trains in their home city of WAS, they need more help than even Biden can give them.


The Crescent is running WAS - ATL - WAS now.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 3, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> No reason why WAS to ATL (or BHM) can't be run. Amtrak does ATL when NS does track work south towards NOL and if they can't manage to handle trains in their home city of WAS, they need more help than even Biden can give them.


The train is bookable to ATL tomorrow, so it is running as far as Atlanta. Today's 19 is currently approaching WAS.

You're correct, there isn't any reason it can't be run as far as Atlanta, especially since they're running it.


----------



## Willbridge (Sep 4, 2021)

This all reminds me of the potential value of a Fort Worth section of Trains 19 and 20. I'm not sure if it would have helped in respect to the flooding north of New Orleans but there are times every year when it would have kept things moving. And, of course, the DFW area is a large everyday market in itself.

I'm not familiar with the area so am not advocating but am curious about the alternatives.


----------



## lordsigma (Sep 4, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> No reason why WAS to ATL (or BHM) can't be run. Amtrak does ATL when NS does track work south towards NOL and if they can't manage to handle trains in their home city of WAS, they need more help than even Biden can give them.


They did run it WAS-ATL and now are back to NYP-ATL.


----------



## west point (Sep 4, 2021)

A FTW running of the Crescent would run into the same NS absolute work restrictions that now occur. NS also works on the BHM- ATL section as well as BHM - NOL Jan - mid Feb.. Do not get me wrong. I really think FTW is a better termination of the Crescent. IMO The potential passengers of Richmond - NC - ATL - BHM - to Texas are greater. That is even with the need for Virginia passengers needing to change trains in CLT.

Note: The probably of cancelling Crescent due to a hurricane would be much less. 
Note #2: maybe a stub section Meridian = New Orleans is a solution. Would only take one train set that could rotate with the Mobile train sets.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 4, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> They did run it WAS-ATL and now are back to NYP-ATL.


Ida-caused problems in New York?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 4, 2021)

FrensicPic said:


> Ida-caused problems in New York?


Just a little rain.




__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





And a few tornadoes between Philly & NYC


----------



## daybeers (Sep 4, 2021)

My airbnb for NOLA 9/12-9/16 was just canceled and fully refunded. Unsure if the Crescent can even get me there WAS-NOL 9/11-9/12 and I don't think I'll be able to find a place/don't want to take a place from someome who may need it instead of their home, so unfortunately I may be looking at a detour. Recommendations welcome, I'm not sure what Amtrak will do about the other segment NOL-CHI, as they were purchased with the $50 sale. If I was to go to Chicago early after the one night already planned in WAS, would they charge the $50 or the current fare?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 4, 2021)

daybeers said:


> My airbnb for NOLA 9/12-9/16 was just canceled and fully refunded. Unsure if the Crescent can even get me there WAS-NOL 9/11-9/12 and I don't think I'll be able to find a place/don't want to take a place from someome who may need it instead of their home, so unfortunately I may be looking at a detour. Recommendations welcome, I'm not sure what Amtrak will do about the other segment NOL-CHI, as they were purchased with the $50 sale. If I was to go to Chicago early after the one night already planned in WAS, would they charge the $50 or the current fare?


Can’t hurt to call and talk to someone at Amtrak. If the agent doesn’t seem to know, ask for a supervisor


----------



## chubbycat (Sep 4, 2021)

daybeers said:


> My airbnb for NOLA 9/12-9/16 was just canceled and fully refunded. Unsure if the Crescent can even get me there WAS-NOL 9/11-9/12 and I don't think I'll be able to find a place/don't want to take a place from someome who may need it instead of their home, so unfortunately I may be looking at a detour. Recommendations welcome, I'm not sure what Amtrak will do about the other segment NOL-CHI, as they were purchased with the $50 sale. If I was to go to Chicago early after the one night already planned in WAS, would they charge the $50 or the current fare?



I thought Amtrak will resume the services to NOL next week?


----------



## PVD (Sep 4, 2021)

neroden said:


> Probably going to be sending up a backhoe and some gondolas to move that. They're probably trying to find a place to move it now.


Helicopter shots show the MNRR crews working, looked like quite a bit of earth came down the hillside onto the tracks....


----------



## Cal (Sep 4, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Recommendations welcome, I'm not sure what Amtrak will do about the other segment NOL-CHI, as they were purchased with the $50 sale.


I was booked on a Starlight when it was completely cancelled on the 50$ sale. I was able to have it changed to December, no extra cost.


----------



## John819 (Sep 4, 2021)

Problem with the Hudson Line (NYP to ALB) is that Metro North had (1) large landslides on tracks, (2) need to put in retaining walls in areas of landslides and where area is unstable, and (3) washouts. Add to this that Metro North needs to rebuild power (third rail) and signal system (in-ground sensors). Might be out of service for quite a while.


----------



## EPKiernan (Sep 4, 2021)

My trip on the Lake Shore Limited from NYP scheduled for 9/5 was cancelled. Now I have to fly to get the Zephyr.


----------



## lordsigma (Sep 4, 2021)

EPKiernan said:


> My trip on the Lake Shore Limited from NYP scheduled for 9/5 was cancelled. Now I have to fly to get the Zephyr.


You could go out of Albany.


----------



## west point (Sep 5, 2021)

Amtrak needs to run some thruway buses NYP - Albany. Suggestion is to add coaches out of Bos or at least turn them in Albany as well as whatever sleepers are needed. Amtrak is going to have some problems in getting V-1s and -2 to MIA for required maintenance. Cardinal might not be enough.


----------



## PVD (Sep 5, 2021)

Actually, leaving out of NYP, I sometimes take an NER to WAS and pick up the CL to connect to the Zephyr. It sometimes has better roomette pricing than the Lake, and if you use coach to WAS instead of BC it is often a good savings.


----------



## DonNewcomb (Sep 5, 2021)

I wonder if any of the routes in the Northeast will be "temporarily suspended" for the next16 years.


----------



## jis (Sep 5, 2021)

DonNewcomb said:


> I wonder if any of the routes in the Northeast will be "temporarily suspended" for the next16 years.


We can rest assured that they won't. Nor will any of the current routes into NOL.

Sunset East was a gift that Amtrak brought forth for a while and then took it away. None of the other routes into NOL fall in that category.

Arguably LSL could be considered to be something that started a few years after Amtrak came into being, but it started as a 403b train while Broadway was the Amtrak NYP - CHI train. Now there is no Broadway and LSL is the NYP - CHI train. So it is not going to be indefinitely suspended, specially considering that it is one the two best performing single level LD trains. Nothing like the anemic Sunset East.


----------



## jis (Sep 5, 2021)

Power restoration situation in Louisiana...









Frustration with power outages grows as Entergy promises more restorations soon


Just before nightfall, Entergy New Orleans had not restored power to several neighborhoods the company promised would be back online by the end of the day.




www.wwltv.com


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 5, 2021)

Sunset Limited & Crescent resume service to/from NOL this week. CONO is still terminating at Memphis.








Amtrak Advisory | Service Restoration Plans for New Orleans







www.amtrak.com


----------



## neroden (Sep 5, 2021)

Power in the vicinity of New Orleans station was restored... I think less than 24 hours before that announcement. So this all makes sense. Apparently NS and BNSF lines were not seriously damaged. But there is still damage on the CN line.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 5, 2021)

neroden said:


> Power in the vicinity of New Orleans station was restored... I think less than 24 hours before that announcement. So this all makes sense. Apparently NS and BNSF lines were not seriously damaged. But there is still damage on the CN line.


And CN has nothing, that I can find, on their website (I’ve been checking daily) whereas UP (I thought they had the SL) & NS have posted updates almost daily.


----------



## jis (Sep 5, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> And CN has nothing, that I can find, on their website (I’ve been checking daily) whereas UP (I thought they had the SL) & NS have posted updates almost daily.


In that area the Sunset runs mostly on BNSF, not on UP AFAIR.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 5, 2021)

jis said:


> In that area the Sunset runs mostly on BNSF, not on UP AFAIR.


BNSF got the former SP Sunset Line east of Iowa Jct outside Lake Charles as part of the UP-SP merger. UP kept the former MP, they had to divest themselves of one or the other as part of the merger conditions


----------



## lonewolfette9847 (Sep 5, 2021)

ALB-NYP/NYC needs to have something done. I’m ticketed for 9/14 and I’m hopeful a week is enough for cleanup. Thing is, I can’t find updates anywhere but here! 

I’m a nervous enough person to begin with and this is not helping.


----------



## DonNewcomb (Sep 6, 2021)

I guess the local crossing gates and signals depend on local electric service. So, if there are wide-spread electric outages that would disrupt signaling slowing traffic to a crawl. It's not like the RRs have a warehouse filled with thousands of little generators like AT&T has for Uverse. Right?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 6, 2021)

DonNewcomb said:


> I guess the local crossing gates and signals depend on local electric service. So, if there are wide-spread electric outages that would disrupt signaling slowing traffic to a crawl. It's not like the RRs have a warehouse filled with thousands of little generators like AT&T has for Uverse. Right?


UP says it’s using generators for it’s signals, so my guess is that they do have many generators.

“ Most of our network in Louisiana has returned to service, our route from St. James to New Orleans remains closed at this time. We continue to clear debris from our tracks and install generators along our railroad where commercial power has yet to return. We anticipate this route will be open by late tomorrow morning.”









Hurricane Ida - Update on Operations
 

Union Pacific Customer Announcement



www.up.com


----------



## PVD (Sep 6, 2021)

The NYP to ALB situation is primarily a MNRR problem, they had major mudslides. They have announced partial restoration of the Hudson Line for tom'w, I'd guess Amtrak will be soon after....see the bulletin Amtrak Advisory | Service Suspended Between Albany and New York City


----------



## DonNewcomb (Sep 6, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> UP says it’s using generators for the it’s signals, so my guess is that they do have many generators.


That's interesting. I'll have to check some of the local signals to see if there's a generator plug anywhere obvious.


----------



## neroden (Sep 6, 2021)

DonNewcomb said:


> I guess the local crossing gates and signals depend on local electric service. So, if there are wide-spread electric outages that would disrupt signaling slowing traffic to a crawl. It's not like the RRs have a warehouse filled with thousands of little generators like AT&T has for Uverse. Right?



Actually, an extraordinarily large number of them now have little solar panels and batteries.


----------



## neroden (Sep 6, 2021)

Metro-North Hudson line resuming service after Ida left 10 feet of mud on tracks


The MTA announced Monday that Metro-North's Hudson Line will resume service for Tuesday's morning rush after Ida left sections of track covered in upwards of 10 feet of mud.




abc7ny.com





Metro-North update on the Hudson Line.


----------



## jis (Sep 7, 2021)

Amtrak service restored between Albany and New York City


ALBANY, N.Y. (NEWS10) — Amtrak is restoring all service between Albany and New York City on September 7. All trains were previously cancelled due to damage on the tracks from Hurricane Ida. T…




www.news10.com


----------



## daybeers (Sep 7, 2021)

daybeers said:


> My airbnb for NOLA 9/12-9/16 was just canceled and fully refunded. Unsure if the Crescent can even get me there WAS-NOL 9/11-9/12 and I don't think I'll be able to find a place/don't want to take a place from someome who may need it instead of their home, so unfortunately I may be looking at a detour. Recommendations welcome, I'm not sure what Amtrak will do about the other segment NOL-CHI, as they were purchased with the $50 sale. If I was to go to Chicago early after the one night already planned in WAS, would they charge the $50 or the current fare?


I'm not sure how they got there, but Amtrak only charged us $85 extra to go WAS-CHI-DEN-CHI instead of WAS-NOL-CHI due to the current sale. We still have to find a place to stay in Denver, and unfortunately don't have the time or funds to continue further west to see the Rockies, but that will make me feel less guilty by only spending another night there next time I'm on the Zephyr in a bedroom  (trying to save up lots of points). I see that CN is expected to restore the CONO tracks in the next few days and that's what the reservation system says, but we don't want to bank on that, take up a hotel space from someone who needs it to live, and party in a city that was just ravaged by a terrible storm. While we are sad we can't explore the Big Easy, we are excited to explore the mile-high city!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 7, 2021)

daybeers said:


> I'm not sure how they got there, but Amtrak only charged us $85 extra to go WAS-CHI-DEN-CHI instead of WAS-NOL-CHI due to the current sale. We still have to find a place to stay in Denver, and unfortunately don't have the time or funds to continue further west to see the Rockies, but that will make me feel less guilty by only spending another night there next time I'm on the Zephyr in a bedroom  (trying to save up lots of points). I see that CN is expected to restore the CONO tracks in the next few days and that's what the reservation system says, but we don't want to bank on that, take up a hotel space from someone who needs it to live, and party in a city that was just ravaged by a terrible storm. While we are sad we can't explore the Big Easy, we are excited to explore the mile-high city!


The hotel I'm booked in for mid Oct is "closed" till 9/15. I wonder if they're housing residents or just cleaning up. A hotel I used in 2019 shows Sold Out for all dates (at least through Nov). I'm guessing they're not taking rez's until they know for sure when they can open. Both hotels are on Poyadras near Loyola.


----------



## west point (Sep 8, 2021)

Had recurring business in New Orleans before and for months after Katrina. Before Katrina stayed at Holiday inn near airport. After Katrina it was cleaned out as you could see right thru the second floor end to end. 
Stayed downtown at a converted bank into hotel. It withstood the storm fairly well but had sporadic electrical problems. ( changed rooms more than once ) but old bank vault did not even get wet. Main problem no phone service as all switching equipment was in basement. ( yeah I know basements in NOL ???) .
In About 6 months hotel replaced all electrical and phone service to 2nd floor. They had to bring in outside techs and board them. 

Worse problem was food especially 1 - 2 months after. We actually brought meals for awhile. Found out what MREs were all about. Had to eat more than once at BK on Canal as it was first eats for blocks. 
The portable drying units were massive. Post office had 2 stories of dryers all around building but there many other buildings as well with that equipment that roared 24 hours a day..


----------



## cirdan (Sep 8, 2021)

DonNewcomb said:


> That's interesting. I'll have to check some of the local signals to see if there's a generator plug anywhere obvious.



I don't think the individual signals need a generator. More the boxes that control them.

If a signal is by itself and cut off from the outside world it can't provide any useful information even when it has power.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 8, 2021)

CONO is extended to Jackson, MS









Amtrak Advisory | Service Restoration Plans for New Orleans







www.amtrak.com


----------



## DonNewcomb (Sep 10, 2021)

cirdan said:


> I don't think the individual signals need a generator. More the boxes that control them.
> 
> If a signal is by itself and cut off from the outside world it can't provide any useful information even when it has power.



I used "signals" to mean the whole sensing, signaling, telemetry system used by the RR. These little houses are definitely connected to to local electric utility around here. As far as I can tell they have no jack to connect a generator. (CSX between NOL & MOB)


----------



## chubbycat (Sep 10, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> CONO is extended to Jackson, MS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still don't know when the service will be restored all the way to New Orleans


----------



## Qapla (Sep 10, 2021)

The area around Slidell suffered quite a bit of damage - that could impact the restoration to NOL from that side.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 10, 2021)

Qapla said:


> The area around Slidell suffered quite a bit of damage - that could impact the restoration to NOL from that side.


The Crescent has already been restored to New Orleans. It is the CONO which has not been and it operates west of Lake Pontchartrain rather than via Slidell.


----------



## chubbycat (Sep 12, 2021)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> The Crescent has already been restored to New Orleans. It is the CONO which has not been and it operates west of Lake Pontchartrain rather than via Slidell.


It's been a week since last update from Amtrak on CONO


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 12, 2021)

chubbycat said:


> It's been a week since last update from Amtrak on CONO


Amtrak.com Schedules tab still showing 9/14 departure from Chicago going through to New Orleans, arriving 9/15. Oddly, the first New Orleans departure is 9/15, but they can't do a same day turn in New Orleans since 59 arrives a couple hours after 58 leaves. Perhaps they are planning to deadhead 59(13)'s consist from Jackson down to New Orleans?


----------



## chubbycat (Sep 13, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Amtrak.com Schedules tab still showing 9/14 departure from Chicago going through to New Orleans, arriving 9/15. Oddly, the first New Orleans departure is 9/15, but they can't do a same day turn in New Orleans since 59 arrives a couple hours after 58 leaves. Perhaps they are planning to deadhead 59(13)'s consist from Jackson down to New Orleans?



its weird the Schedules tab is showing service on 9/14 but when checking price and etc on Amtrak between 9/14 and 9/18, it says "We don't have train service matching your request. "


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 13, 2021)

chubbycat said:


> its weird the Schedules tab is showing service on 9/14 but when checking price and etc on Amtrak between 9/14 and 9/18, it says "We don't have train service matching your request. "


Yeah, they don't always seem to be in sync in service disruptions. I don't really think you can take either as authoritative, although Schedules was accurate for the Crescent and Sunset.


----------



## Rover (Sep 14, 2021)

Alligator suspected in post-Ida attack captured









Alligator suspected in post-Ida attack captured


SLIDELL, La. (AP) — A 12-foot-long alligator believed to have attacked a Louisiana man in Hurricane Ida floodwaters two weeks ago was captured and killed Monday, and authorities found human remains in its stomach.




apnews.com


----------



## chubbycat (Sep 14, 2021)

Coach is sold out on 19th for CONO, maybe CONO will be fully restored on 19th? we will see


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 14, 2021)

Sold Out could just be their way of preventing any more sales until they know if it’s running or not.


----------



## chubbycat (Sep 14, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Sold Out could just be their way of preventing any more sales until they know it it’s running or not.


 Good point!


----------



## Barb Stout (Sep 15, 2021)

Rover said:


> Alligator suspected in post-Ida attack captured
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why, in spite of being a vegetarian (or at least trying), I will eat alligator meat.


----------



## Cal (Sep 15, 2021)

chubbycat said:


> Coach is sold out on 19th for CONO, maybe CONO will be fully restored on 19th? we will see


And even if it was sold out, that wouldn't make the CONO be restored any faster, it will be restored once the tracks are clear and CN let's them through


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Sep 15, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> This is why, in spite of being a vegetarian (or at least trying), I will eat alligator meat.


Reciprocity, nice.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 15, 2021)

Rover said:


> Alligator suspected in post-Ida attack captured
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one reason why you'll never see me moving to the South. I can't believe that people paddle in canoes and kayaks down there!


----------



## jis (Sep 15, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> This is one reason why you'll never see me moving to the South. I can't believe that people paddle in canoes and kayaks down there!


And yet, you live in Baltimore?  Juuuust kidding


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 15, 2021)

Latest Amtrak Alert regarding the CONO









Amtrak Advisory | Hurricane Ida Repairs Affect City of New Orleans Service







www.amtrak.com


----------



## west point (Sep 15, 2021)

Could it be CN is trying to complete the replacement bridge instead of repairing old bridge sections that will be soon dismantled ?


----------



## chubbycat (Sep 15, 2021)

Worst case I will have to hop on Greyhound bus from either Memphis or Jackson to New Orleans on 26th


----------



## cassie225 (Sep 16, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> This is one reason why you'll never see me moving to the South. I can't believe that people paddle in canoes and kayaks down there!


I live here and don’t do swamp tours either, that’s for tourist lol


----------



## George Harris (Sep 16, 2021)

The wildlife, among other reasons, is why you don't have problems with on the job thefts and most other irrational human activities on pipeline, and probably other construction projects in south Louisiana:
1. Most everybody on the job has a gun
2. There are usually several on the job who have done time for crimes or are hiding from the law
3. It is very easy to make a body disappear,
And:
By the way, foreigners, and that means anybody that isn't born with webs between their toes, stand out like sore thumbs.


----------



## chubbycat (Sep 20, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Latest Amtrak Alert regarding the CONO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The alert has been removed from the Amtrak's System Alert as of this morning:








Service Alerts & Notices | Amtrak


Traveling with Amtrak? Learn more about service disruptions and schedule changes here.




www.amtrak.com


----------

